# pics of my rollers



## chrisgomez (Sep 4, 2008)

here are some of my jacconetts


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty! I like the second one the best. VERY pretty little bird.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Very beautiful birds!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I bet the first bird looks great in the air with the white flights.


----------

